# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Έκθεση Βιβλίου Τρίπολης '06 - ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ

## Zakk

Σχετικά με την έκθεση βιβλίου, εδώ θα ήθελα να γράψουμε ποιοί θα είναι διαθέσιμοι [βασικά περισσότερο εννοώ ποιοί θα είστε στην Τρίπολη κυρίως] και ποιές μέρες, για να είμαστε οργανωμένοι και να μην υπάρχει έλειψη.

ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ
*
Zakk : 1-16 Ιούλη [όχι κάθε μέρα]
Warchief + Σωτήρης + Μπακό : 7-8-9-10 Ιούλη [μιας και θα είναι ο alg0 το άλλο τετραήμερο]
Alg0 : 1-2-3-4, 12-13-14-15-16 Ioυλίου 
Αφοί Μακρή : 10-11-12 Ιουλίου
*

----------


## warchief

Λοιπόν εγώ μαζί με το crew (Ζωτήρης + Μπακό) λέμε να κατεβούμε το τετραήμερο 7-8-9-10 ή το τελευταίο της έκθεσης 14-15-16-17.

Ψησταριά μπορούμε να φέρουμε???

Τα λέμε 

-Γιώργος

----------


## Zakk

> Ψησταριά μπορούμε να φέρουμε???


Γιατί όχι?  ::

----------


## alg0

1-2-3-4 Ιουλίου
12-13-14-15-16 Ioυλίου

5 Δινω για διπλωμα για ταχύπλωο κ
ενδιαμεσα εχω ραντεβού με το ψαρεντουφεκο μοy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zakk

4 με 7 Ιούλη & 10 με 12 κανένας άλλος???

----------


## C.Nemo

Γεια χαρά,

οι Αφοί Μακρή θα είναι διαθέσιμοι για το τριήμερο 10-12 Ιουλίου. Προφανώς, και τα υπόλοιπα βράδια θα περνάμε καμια βόλτα εφόσον είμαστε τρίπολη.

----------


## Zakk

Έλα, 4 με 7 και ο papazaf και είμαστε κομπλέ  ::

----------

